# Calista kidded finally! *kid pics added*



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Calista is coming right along too- still has a little bit of time yet though- I think triplets?
Hoping for at least one doe ray: Here she is day 142


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Calista kidding soon day 142 *pics added**

Looking good!! I'd say trips :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Calista kidding soon day 142 today *pics added**

with that deep body yup triplets are quite possible.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Calista kidding soon day 142 today *pics added**

still holding on- hopefully she kids this weekend :dance:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Calista kidding soon day 145 today *pics added**

ray: for safe delivery :wahoo:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Calista kidding soon day 145 today *pics added**

she is looking good...babies soon......... :greengrin:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Calista kidding soon day 145 today *pics added**

:girl: :girl: wishes for you and another :girl: if you want?!?!?


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Calista kidding soon day 146 today *pics added**

ray: all goes well and :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Calista kidding soon day 148 today *pics added**

Well as of last night she was still hanging on with no signs of kidding- ligs are rock solid.
So Im thinking either shes going to progress very quickly when the time comes- or her due date is off (she was bred when we bought her) :scratch: We will know in a few days which it is I guess!
I will get pictures today of her.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Calista kidding soon day 148 today *pics added**

Good luck! Hope she gives you some babies soon!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Calista kidding WHEN day 150(?) today *pics added**

So today is 150 for Calista and those ligaments are still right there- her udder also has to fill yet- its not tight feeling at all.
I spoke with her breeder and she said she forgot to write down the day she bred her- but if she was off on the date- it was by no more than three days-
So- she is supposed to be somewhere between 147 and 150 today- any guesses? 
These are pictures of her udder from the 13th- Ill get some new ones tonight- of her body too (the camera was dying when I took these)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Calista kidding WHEN day 150(?) today *pics added**

Surely she'll deliver in the next day or 2.....I think tonight, her udder won't fill til she's contracting ......just to aggravate you :hug:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Calista kidding WHEN day 150(?) today *pics added**

Here she is today- Im guessing she is 147 today

I was told today by her breeder today that a doe she bred one day before Calista- kidded today- so hopefully it shouldnt be long.
Her ligaments are still right there- no soft at all- and I do think her udder is filling slowly- she just waddles everywhere and is generally looking uncomfortable.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Calista kidding WHEN day 150(?) today *pics added**

I do see the difference in her udder....tomorrow is my definate guess.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Calista kidding WHEN day 150(?) today *pics added**

I sure hope so- I cant wait to see these kids
I am LOVING her udder so far-


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Calista kidding WHEN day 150(?) today *pics added**

Anything yet.....she still has 5 1/2 hours til she misses my guess!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Calista kidding WHEN day 150(?) today *pics added**

Hmmm- well not much- she did have quite a bit of on and off white goo today though- her ligaments MIGHT be a smidge lower- but not at all soft or loose.... :sigh:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Calista kidding WHEN day 150(?) today *pics added**

give us those kids already Calista !! :greengrin:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Calista kidding WHEN day 150(?) today *pics added**

Okay- Im going :GAAH: here!

According to Calistas "first due date" she would be 152 today
but if her breeder "was off on her date- but not more than three days..." assuming she was the full three days off she would be 149 today

Ligaments are still there- other than acting compeletely fat and uncomfortable- I dont see any signs of kidding.
She definately lost her plug yesterday-but that really doesnt mean anything other than she could be kidding today, or in the next month :GAAH:

I got an email from her breeder that a doe bred "a day before Calista" had her kids on Wednesday

Heres the fatty today- (152? 149?)


















I hope to god we have kids this weekend. I also hope to be there, because it looks like a big birth- and I would like the bottle raise the doelings if we get any (Calista is wild as a March hare!)

Anyone else have any guesses :GAAH: 
IM thinking three things:
Her due date is way off 
Something is wrong which is holding up progression (Never had a doe go over 149- and the one that kidded at 149 had really tangled up quads)
shes going to show NO signs at all and Im going to get to the barn one of these times and shes going to have a bazillion kids running around :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Calista kidding WHEN day 150(?) today *pics added**

:ROFL:

She sure looks like she will...wow.....she is huge...... :shocked:


----------



## sdshoars (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Calista kidding WHEN day 150(?) today *pics added**

holy hugeness!!! i hope she goes soon for her sake!


----------



## GoatGirl (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Calista kidding WHEN day 150(?) today *pics added**

I bet she is feeling fat and uncomfortable. Hope you get to see the :girl: :baby: :girl: soon. I think it will be tomorrow morning at around 2AM. You'll wake up in the morning to a bunch of commotion (sp?) from the barn.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Calista kidding WHEN day 150(?) today *pics added**

:GAAH:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Calista kidding WHEN day 150(?) today *pics added**

She reminds me so much of a doe I have named Fuchsia.  She has that "quit taking pictures of my butt" look about her. :ROFL:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Calista kidding WHEN day 150(?) today *pics added**

Oh my, she is about the start dragging on the ground!

Hope you have :girl: :girl: :girl: soon!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Calista kidding WHEN day 150(?) today *pics added**

She kidded- finally- tonight around 10:30pm
:boy: :boy: :girl: 
doe and one buckling are chamoise- and one HUGE red and white buckling.
Pics in the am :ZZZ:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Calista kidded finally! *pics added**

oh thats great!!! congrats on the triplets


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Calista kidded finally! *pics added**

Congrats!!! Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Calista kidded finally! *pics added**

So here are pics from right after they were born- going to get dried off fluffy ones today

The little doeling is doing pretty well- she is SO small and was a bit weak last night.
Shes been eating every 3 hours- about 1 1/4- 1 1/2 oz.

She had a little bose last night and seems better with her hind end this morning- hopefully she continues to improve

First born HUGE buck









Second tiny chammoise buck









and then tiny chammoise doe 









All three


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh so pretty and handsome! That tiny doeling just gets you-too cute.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats.  Looks like she finally couldn't hold them in any longer! lol


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:stars: Well we all know who the placenta hog was in that uterus! LOL They're all beautiful!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

The doeling is only drinking aboud 3/4 of an ounce now- but her belly feels nice and full when she is done, and she pees afterwards- so Im thinking thats all her little belly can handle right now. She knows when she wants to eat and gets up and tells me so- shes also walking around on the wood floor, so she is getting the hang of her legs.

I hope she is going to be okay- I really wanted this doeling, her mothers udder is incredible- I wish I had gotten pictures of it right before she kidded yesterday. Oh my- best in our herd by a mile out of the does that have kidded. And this doelings sire is a Baywatch son, so I have high hopes for her too.

.
Okay here are dried off pictures

Monster buckling

















Second buckling 

















My little itty bitty girl

















Is the second buckling chammoise or cou clair? :scratch:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, my goodness she is teeny tiny!! How cute! We had a doe kid on Thursday with an average doe and teensy-tiny buck. . . smallest kid I've ever seen. How much does your little girl weigh?

I don't know much about cou clair but he doesn't really look chammy to me. So, I guess I'd call him cou clair.

Can't wait to see their dam's udder! It certainly looked nice before kidding! Maybe you should consider keeping a buck from her?? That cou-clair (or chammy buck) is pretty neat looking! 

Anyways, congrats on the kids!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

broken chammys!! the cuteness


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so.....cute...........  :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW :shocked: what cuties!!! I am soooooo glad that you live so far away!!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i so just noticed

the "red and white buck" has chammy markings.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ADORABLE! Congrats on 3 healthy babies....that little doe is like "super tiny"....and sooo sweet!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the triplets!! I love the big boy - so handsome.

Second boy is a broken Chamoisee


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Pretty!


----------

